# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  URGENT!! Tonnerre bbm de 12 ans - FOURRIERE IDF - cherche fa

## maiwen88

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Tonnerre
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Tonnerre (N° 22670)
Fourrière Île de France (côté C ou 1)





22670 " Tonnerre" BBM mâle entier 12 ans. 
Sociable. Maigre, cataracte ( voit pas bien), arthrose, souffle cardiaque + tachycardie + tremblements.
Pas ok chats. Chiens ça dépend des têtes! Donc on va dire à éviter. 

Informations supplémentaires au 9 Octobre: "Pour  Tonnerre, on a fait le test, on a eu aucun souci avec les humains il  est très proche, pour sa santé, que dire, cest un malinois de 12 ans  donc il a les soucis de son âge (arthrose), mais parait quand même bien  en forme à première vu. Il nest pas ok chien ni male ni femelle chez  nous."



_✔ Il est recherché en premier lieu UNE ASSOCIATION, puis une famille d'accueil ou bien des adoptants éventuels qui sauront leur donner la vie quil mérite. 


☛ Pour toute proposition, veuillez appeler l'intermédiaire de la fourrière : 

☎ 06 .22 .34 .20 .16 ou 06.49 .87 .45 .35

Ligne ouverte tous les jours de 10h à 20h sans interruption



Informations importantes:


☛ Attention nous vous rappelons que les tests réalisés en conditions de stress et derrière des barreaux seront à confirmer !
Les tests dentente avec les enfants sont évidemment impossibles en fourrières, merci de votre compréhension.

Il se trouve dans une fourrière dÎle de France.
Avant leur sortie, les chiens sont primo-vaccinés (CHPP et parfois leptospirose) et identifiés gratuitement par la fourrière, selon leur état et leur âge. Il n'y a aucun frais à prévoir pour sortir lanimal, cependant le maintenir en bonne santé demeure obligatoire.


▲ A SAVOIR : les familles daccueil et adoptants peuvent habiter nimporte où en France et parfois dans les pays limitrophes. Des covoiturages peuvent être organisés.


✔ A noter, la ligne téléphonique est rapidement saturée dappels et de messages vocaux. Nous ne pouvons vous garantir un rappel suite à votre message vocal. Si personne ne décroche, ne pas hésiter à rappeler tous les quarts dheure jusquà ce que ce ne soit plus le cas
ou d'envoyer un e-mail à maiwenmeisterhans@gmail.com
. Merci de respecter les horaires douverture de la ligne !


✔ A noter : AUCUNE PROPOSITION PAR ECRIT ne sera retenue. En effet, nous ne pouvons surveiller toutes nos annonces et répondre à tous les commentaires, cest pourquoi nous laissons à disposition un numéro de téléphone. Merci de votre proposition.


Merci de votre aide pour ces gentils CHIENS


Post facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/41260439218...type=3&theater



_

----------


## sylvie 71

*http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...-france#431732*

----------


## breton67

diffusé
 pauvre loup il est dans un état j éspere tres fort pour lui

----------


## sylvie 71

::  ::

----------


## breton67

relançé

----------


## poppo

Rien de rien? 

Bon sang......

----------


## lilinea59

je retente à divers asso et contacts P. A.

----------


## Vegane7

Athila a-t-elle un post ?

----------


## laurence b

je remarque que ce pauvre loulou n'intéresse pas grand monde !! parce qu'il est 

vieux?  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sylvie 71

des nouvelles stp Maïwenn ? merci !

----------


## maiwen88

Rien du tout....  ::

----------


## sylvie 62

ce n est pas son age mais plutot qu il ne soit pas ok chiens

----------


## breton67

quelle pitié je relançe 
une prolongation Maiewen ?

----------


## maiwen88

Oui j'attends de connaitre le delai supp

----------


## maiwen88

Tonnerre est transféré dans une autre fourrière (C ou 1) afin d'éviter l'euthanasie... Il aura un petit délai supp mais il faut qu'il sorte vite de là!!

----------


## laurence b

Pauvre petit vieux c'est bien il a un délai supplémentaire mais à son âge être trimbalé d'une fourriere à une autre

 bonjour le stress pour ce pauvre toutou, une FA et une asso pour le sortir doit bien exister en france ?

toutes et tous à vos téléphone pour lui trouver une solution, les assos n'ont pas forcement le temps de

regarder les listes de chiens en délai d'euthanasie. NOUS DEVONS LE SAUVER. ::  ::

----------


## breton67

je rerelançe ,pauvre loup il me fait vraiment mal au coeur ::

----------


## SADF

Il faudrait peut-être un peu plus d'infos sur son caractère, comportement....

----------


## sylvie 71

des nouvelles ? merci

----------


## maiwen88

J'ai appelé C ce matin. Tonnerre, Osiris et Narco sont bien arrivés.
L'employée convient que le descriptif n'est pas très détaillé.
Ils vont nous communiquer un délai et plus de détail. Sinon son cas d'avance pas. Aucune proposition.

----------


## sylvie 71

merci Maiwenn, relancé tous les jours, on croise bien fort pour lui !

----------


## maiwen88

Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour Tonnerre, les diffusions habituelles sont inefficaces pour lui... Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce que nous pourrions publier et où pour lui, alors merci de m'éclairer!
Tonnerre aurait besoin d'une famille... Une famille qui se manifesterait vite...

----------


## miznet

bonjour, je continue de partager pour Tonnerre sur FB...essayez de voir avec cette asso en dordogne, pour vieux chiens...c'est un couple d'anglais qui les recueillent, on ne sait jamais...voici le lien http://www.twilightchiens.com/

----------


## sylvie 71

> BBD pourra couvrir ce papynou si nous trouvons de toute urgence une FA ou des adoptants


*http://sosbergersbelges.naturalforum...-fourriere-idf

* ::  ::

----------


## laurence b

TONNERRE à besoin d'une famille d'accueil l'association on pourrait la trouver  mais il nous faut déja une FA .

Alors aidez nous à en trouver une trés vite son temps est compté malheureusement. ::  ::

----------


## candy9

*SVP UNE FA POUR LUI C'EST URGENT*

----------


## breton67

::

----------


## maiwen88

Message de la fourrière:

"Pour  Tonnerre, on a fait le test, on a eu aucun souci avec les humains il  est très proche, pour sa santé, que dire, c’est un malinois de 12 ans  donc il a les soucis de son âge (arthrose), mais parait quand même bien  en forme à première vu. Il n’est pas ok chien ni male ni femelle chez  nous."

----------


## lorette65

> bonjour, je continue de partager pour Tonnerre sur FB...essayez de voir avec cette asso en dordogne, pour vieux chiens...c'est un couple d'anglais qui les recueillent, on ne sait jamais...voici le lien http://www.twilightchiens.com/


Il faut que les chiens cohabitent...
Relancé pour le pauvret ::

----------


## maiwen88

EDIT

----------


## sylvie 71

TONNERRE n'a toujours pas de fa ou d'adoptant !  ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

:: pour Tonnerre
FA ou adoptant  ::

----------


## Bakara

HELP , on cherche toujours une FA , URGENT!

----------


## breton67

personne pour prendre ce chien en pitié ? famille , connaissances essayer je vous en prie ,pas facile je sais je me heurte tous les jours a des refus ,mais essayer encore

----------


## breton67



----------


## maiwen88

Une famille pour Tonnerre!! Au secours.

----------


## laurence b

Si l'initiatrice du post maiwen lance un appel au secours  c que c est très urgent et ça devient dramatique alors il faut trouver une FA pour Tonerre  elle doit bien exister quand même ? Parlons en autour de nous  il mérite de finir sa vie en ayant un peu de bonheur .

----------


## sylvie 62

c est difficile si pas ok chiens moi j aurais pu le prendre mais 7 males a la maison

----------


## breton67

vola bien le probleme nous avons pour la plupart des chiens et pas qu un  mais bon sang avec toutes les personnes lisant cet appel n y a t il pas une seule qui pourrait .. ou connaitrait quelqu un ????

----------


## sylvie 62

moi non ils ont tous des ,chiens desolee

----------


## Vegane7

Pension le temps de se retourner ?...

----------


## maiwen88

Message de la fourrière: "Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Le loulou Tonnerre à bien une asso (bbd) qui couvre le sortie mais n a aucune fa ni adoption en vue !!!!!!!!
Il est donc toujours en danger et la fin de délai approche !!!!!!!
Nous avons besoin de votre aide à tous car sans fa ni adoption il ne pourra sortir de fourrière."

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pension le temps de se retourner ?...


C'est en fourrière que les chiens suscitent le plus d'intérêt, une fois sorti il intéressera encore moins de monde et il faudra probablement continuer de payer la pension...

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, j'en sais quelque chose puisque je paie la pension d'un chien sorti de fourrière depuis 3 ans.
MAIS au moins la pension a permis de lui sauver la vie et c'est bien tout ce qui importe.

----------


## Moa

Moi aussi j'ai beaucoup de chiens,mais j'ai comment accueilli Lutin(le 13 septembre),le x BA de 9 ans.Il est apart de mes chiens,mais près de moi dans l'atelier dans la journée...

Pour Tonnerre il a peut-être encore quelques mois à vivre.Offrez lui une fin digne svp!

----------


## esiocnarf

*reste 1 jour!!!!!*

----------


## maiwen88

Je ne sais pas quoi faire!! Un événement?

----------


## maiwen88

Mais que faire pour qu'une famille le remarque???
Il y en a bien une quelque part! La fourrière attend un peu mais on ne va pas pouvoir les faure patienter indéfiniment!!

----------


## Caloute84

Très réussi mais j'ai quelques doutes quant à l'efficacité. Je n'ai malheureusement pas de solution pour ce beau chien.

----------


## laurence b

Juste une question :a t il été diffusé sur tous les sites  et à tous les réseaux ? Si vous pensez à un site ou un réseau surtout n'hésitez pas a le diffuser quelqu'un peut connaître  quelqu'un qui connaît quelqu'un 
....... Cette petite bête va mal finir depuis le temps qu'il est en sursis  !!

----------


## ninon

Je sais que je peux peut être paraitre insistante ou ...pire mais pour les ententes ,c'est une certitude l'incompatibilité chiens /chats ???
Car je crois que c'est surtout ça le fond du problème ::  et non de l’indifférence vis à vis de lui

----------


## Caloute84

partagé

----------


## maiwen88

> Je sais que je peux peut être paraitre insistante ou ...pire mais pour les ententes ,c'est une certitude l'incompatibilité chiens /chats ???
> Car je crois que c'est surtout ça le fond du problème et non de l’indifférence vis à vis de lui


Il a été testé dans deux fourrières.

----------


## maiwen88

> Il fait quoi? Il attaque? Il grogne? Il montre les dents?
> 
> Le stress de la vie en fourrière peut aussi beaucoup jouer.... Peut être dans une famille avec juste une chienne il serait détendu et "compatible"?


Malheureusement ca nous ne le saurons que lorsqu'il sera sorti de la fourrière. Mieux vaut ne pas courir de risque. Si la fourrière nous donne cette info alors nous la relatons dans les mêmes termes, précisément et exactement. Nous n'en savons pas plus.

----------


## alisee2

Avez-vous appelé toutes les SPA : Hermeray, Morée, Vaux le Pesnil, Orgeval et aussi Cani Séniors

Il faudrait le mettre sur : Vous pouvez diffuser sur nos vieux os
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/

Il doit y avoir d'autres assos pour les vieux chiens mais je n'ai pas bcp de temps en ce moment au bureau

http://www.lespetitsvieux.be/le-refuge.html

----------


## maiwen88

> Avez-vous appelé toutes les SPA : Hermeray, Morée, Vaux le Pesnil, Orgeval et aussi Cani Séniors
> 
> Il faudrait le mettre sur : Vous pouvez diffuser sur nos vieux os
> http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/
> 
> Il doit y avoir d'autres assos pour les vieux chiens mais je n'ai pas bcp de temps en ce moment au bureau
> 
> http://www.lespetitsvieux.be/le-refuge.html


Il est déjà réservé par une association. Il lui manque une fa pour sortir. Par conséquent nous ne recherchons pas d'asso à moins que celle qui l'a réservé se désiste ou que la fourrière annule la réservation. Techniquement l'euthanasie est bloquée et Tonnerre est sauvé, sauf qu'il n'y a personne pour venir le chercher...

----------


## Moa

Il vous faut un covoiturage pour Tonnerre?

----------


## maiwen88

> Il vous faut un covoiturage pour Tonnerre?


Il nous manque sa famille...

----------


## Bakara

nous avons quelqu'un mais sur Nîmes , donc maintenant on cherche un co voiturage 
pouvez vous nous aider?

----------


## maiwen88

Ihhaa!!!!
Évidemment!
Allé un covoiturage Nord de Paris -> Nîmes pour Tonnerre  ::

----------


## maiwen88



----------


## esiocnarf

si personne pourquoi pas Francinette?????

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/francinette-39280/

----------


## breton67

bon dieu je n y croyais plus , quel bonheur petit loup , tu reviens dce loin 
merci a ceux qui vonr lui donner sa chance 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

diffusé pour le covoiturage 
qui vont  :: désolée pour la faute

----------


## laurence b

oufffff ça c'est une mega bonne nouvelle on commençaient tous et toutes à s'inquiéter pour ce pépère ,longue et belle vie à toi mon loulou  et merci à sa futur famille .
breton 67 a très bien illustré notre joies à tous ...

----------


## Caloute84

Et bien très franchement, je n'y croyais plus !!!! Pour le covoiturage, je fais un Paris - Avignon, mais pas avant le 5/11 et j'arriverais à 21h00 à Avignon. Ensuite il resterait Avignon - Nîmes, mais ce n'est pas loin.

----------


## Taïga Pdb

Super Caloute, merci on garde ton offre de côté si on ne trouve pas avant pour le covoiturage

----------


## Caloute84

Pas de problème. Je n'ai encore personne sur le retour. Et puis, j'ai toujours rêvé de me promener avec un malinois à mes côtés !  ::

----------


## Caloute84

Je suis allée un peu vite : je fais bien le trajet mais en train pas en voiture

----------


## Wilo

> si personne pourquoi pas Francinette?????
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/francinette-39280/


oui, pourquoi ne pas voir avec Francinette si c'est possible ?

----------


## Bakara

elle descendrait jusque Nîmes?

----------


## Wilo

elle fait toute la France, je crois  ::  par train uniquement

----------


## Rade

Faites une demande de co-voiturage dans la bonne rubrique ca sera plus claire  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

envoyé un MP à Francinette.. comme ça vous déciderez....

----------


## maiwen88

> envoyé un MP à Francinette.. comme ça vous déciderez....


J'ai fait les cartes et les ai postées mais laisse l'association gérer son covoit (Bakara sur Rescue).

----------


## Bakara

merci beaucoup , je suis dun peu débordée , comme tout le monde lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci beaucoup , je suis un peu débordée , comme tout le monde lol , un peu nunuche , je ne trouve pas

----------


## maiwen88

> merci beaucoup , je suis dun peu débordée , comme tout le monde lol
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> merci beaucoup , je suis un peu débordée , comme tout le monde lol , un peu nunuche , je ne trouve pas


Que ne trouvez vous pas Maryse?

----------


## sylvie 71

cette carte peut-être ? 

*https://www.facebook.com/41260439218...35722723207341*

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour
J'ai vu sur FB que vous ne cherchez pas de voyages en train. Comme j'ai posté sur rescue mon voyage AR Avignon Paris, j'ai quelqu'un qui me demande pour un chat. Or, si je prenais Tonnerre, je ne pourrais pas prendre de chat. Mais m'étant proposée auprès de vous pour Tonnerre, je ne peux pas répondre à cette asso qui me sollicite. Pouvez-vous me confirmer que Tonnerre ne prendra pas le train ?

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Tonnerre ?

----------


## maiwen88

> Des nouvelles de Tonnerre ?


Le covoiturage est recherché. On a des morceaux par ci par là mais pas en entier.
Il vaut mieux écrire à bakara en mp ou à assobbd@gmail.com pour avoir des nouvelles.

----------


## francinette

Je devrais effectivement faire un cotrainage dimanche prochain : LYON/NIMES/AVIGNON.
Pas d'ordre précis dans les arrêts, donc NIMES peut passer en 1er.

J'aurai par contre 3 chiens, de petite taille certes, mais 3 chiens donc chien relativement sociable avec ses congénères ?

----------


## maiwen88

> Je devrais effectivement faire un cotrainage dimanche prochain : LYON/NIMES/AVIGNON.
> Pas d'ordre précis dans les arrêts, donc NIMES peut passer en 1er.
> 
> J'aurai par contre 3 chiens, de petite taille certes, mais 3 chiens donc chien relativement sociable avec ses congénères ?


Tonnerre n'est pas ok chiens. Je ne sias pas si avec une muselière cela irait

----------


## maiwen88

Il manque Gennevilliers > Courtenay = ?
et
Auxerre > Lyon = ?

----------


## maiwen88

on a aussi un Lyon > Montpellier (donc 1 seule voiture pour la fin) le 25/10 avec un départ à 9h , donc il nous faut un Paris Lyon la veille et une FA pour la nuit à Lyon

----------


## Bakara

je pense que le train pour Tonnerre , ce sera difficile , on ne sait pas vraiment son état de santé ni son comportement au milieu de la foule , il ne voit pas bien et risque de paniquer , si vous avez une autre demande , n'hésitez pas , un grand merci à vous

----------


## astarteisis

Peut-on savoir où on en est ? Merci

----------


## Taïga Pdb

Alors une solution se profile. On a trouvé Gennevilliers > Courtenay pour vendredi, une personne de BBD va le prendre pour une nuit puis faire Courtenay > Lyon le matin très tôt. J'attends juste la réponse de flexibilité pour la suite du covoiturage.
Du coup c'est pour Osiris (autre malinois en sursis à Gennevilliers jusqu'à semaine prochaine) qu'il faut trouver Gennevilliers > Vaux en velin (et on ne peut pas faire voyager les 2 ensemble; sinon ça serait trop simple )

----------


## Moa

On a fait un covoiturage avec Lutin et Lari le 13 sept,deux mâles(pas OK congénères selon la fourrière) et ça s'est très bien passé.On a bricolé un peu...

----------


## Moa

Vous avez des nouvelles?

----------


## maiwen88

> Vous avez des nouvelles?


Non

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah si le covoiturage est trouvé!

----------


## maiwen88

alors Tonerre ne sort plus , son voisin (Narco) du box voisin est décédé et suspicion de parvo , par sécurité on attend 10 jours avant de le sortir et donc il nous faudra un nouveau co voiturage

----------


## sylvie 71

pffffffff, le sort s'acharne, pauvre Tonnerre, espèrons qu'il ne soit pas touché, il n'avait vraiment pas besoin de ça  ::

----------


## maiwen88

> pffffffff, le sort s'acharne, pauvre Tonnerre, espèrons qu'il ne soit pas touché, il n'avait vraiment pas besoin de ça


Ouais monde de merde.

----------


## Moa

Repose en paix Narco et bonne chance Tonnerre! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Pas possible de faire vacciner Tonnerre (et les autres) contre la parvo ?

----------


## maiwen88

Tonnerre va avoir son rappel dans deux jours vu qu il a eu la primo a son arrivee

----------


## Vegane7

C'est très bien, merci Maiwen.

Narco a reçu la primo à son arrivée, j'imagine, mais cela ne l'a pas sauvé malheureusement  :Frown: 
Ce décès est une tragédie.

----------


## candy9

j'espere que pour toi que ta vie sera plus rose que pour NARCO

----------


## breton67

je croise tres fort les doigts   bonhomme ::

----------


## Moa

Comment va Tonnerre?

----------


## sylvie 71

Maiwenn, le covoiturage est à nouveau recherché ? (vu sur fb), merci

----------


## maiwen88

Bien je crois que oui. Sandrine souhaitait remonter le post.
Tonnerre va bien, suite échange téléphonique avec la fourrière.

----------


## fanelan

Super pour Tonnerre, allez petit père donne un peu de tes bonnes ondes pour ton copain de galère.

----------


## maiwen88

Je remets l'annonce de Tonnerre afin d'aider l'association à trouver soit un covoiturage vers Nîmes soit une fa plus près.

----------


## miclo

comment va Tonnerre le magnifique ?

----------


## maiwen88

Il va très bien.

----------


## miclo

grand merci de ses bonnes nouvelles  ::

----------


## Moa

Il peut sortir quand?Je cherche encore une autre FA dans les alentours de Paris...

----------


## miclo

une FA pour Tonnerre ? 5 fifilles et 1 mâle  ...

----------


## candy9

Des nouvelles de Tonnerre c'est pas au top. Tonnerre est plein d'arthrose et a du mal à marcher, il se déplace avec difficulté, i faudrait quelqu'un qui le prenne mais soit plus proche. Ce serait SUPER

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Moa

Pauvre loulou...personne pour lui offrir un panier retraite???

----------


## maiwen88

L'association a trouvé une fa dans le 02 à Montreuil aux Lions. Le covoiturage de Gennevilliers à Montreuil aux Lions est recherché.
Si vous pouvez aider, alors merci de contacter bbd@gmail.com

----------


## sylvie 71



----------


## breton67

je diffuse Maiewen , il est temps qu il puisse poser ses valises

----------


## miclo

Ptg sur ma page FB, en souhaitant de tout cœur que quelqu'un se manifeste rapidement

----------


## maiwen88

Tonnerre a été endormi ce matin, il souffrait d'un cancer des os.
Merci Nadine, sa fa, de l'avoir accompagné jusqu'au bout. Merci BBD.
Repose en paix petit Tonnerre. Je suis sincèrement désolée.

----------


## sylvie 71

j'avais vu cette triste nouvelle sur BBD, reposes en paix petit papy......

----------


## papillon68

rip Tonnerre tu as passé 15 jours de bonheur dans ta triste vie , j'allume une bougie pour toi petit coeur ,

----------


## jamila.max

Triste vie

----------


## Wilo

petit papy, une bougie est allumée pour toi ce soir. Merci à sa FA et à l'asso qui a eu pitié de ce pauvre loup, ses propios n'en ont pas eu, quelle tristesse

----------


## Yummy63

Que ton repos soit doux
Un grand merci à sa FA

----------


## Vegane7

Terrible nouvelle...

----------


## Caloute84

RIP beau Tonnerre  ::

----------


## vanille01

C'est une bien triste nouvelle.Toutes mes pensées pour lui et sa FA.

----------


## laurence b

quelle injustice ! quelle cruauté ! tu n'as certainement pas eu une belle vie sinon jamais ces gens abjects ne t'aurais abandonné ,tu t'es retrouvé en fourrière  à te demander ce qui ce passait tout le monde c'est mobiliser pour essayer de te trouver une place dans une gentille famille  mais le sort a continué à s'acharner sur toi tu devais sortir et ton copain de galère est mort brutalement donc tu t'es retrouvé bloqué en quarantaine  et là  ,  enfin la  chance  te souriait oui ça y est tu avais ta famille tu allais être enfin heureux avoir des caresses de l'amour comme tout chien ou chat devrait avoir , la malédiction a de nouveau frappée  et là tu n'a rien pu faire , tu es parti en nous laissant tous malheureux , notre chagrin est immense depuis que nous avons apprit cette triste nouvelle . 

 Repose en paix mon loulou,  tu as rejoint tes copains d'infortunes au paradis des toutous ou j'en suis sur une vie meilleur t'attend . 
Merci à sa famille d'accueil de lui avoir permis de finir sa vie entouré d'amour.  ::   :: .

----------


## loulouk

quelle tristesse, à peine quelques jours de bonheur qu'il s'éteind déjà , pauvre loup  :Frown:

----------


## vieux-os

amuse toi la haut petit cur , loin de cette  souffrance sur terre , repose  en paix ,

----------


## partenaire77

Désolé pour BBD et sa FA qui se réjouissaient d'avance de lui donner une belle fin de vie après son long séjour en fourrière.
RIP Tonnerre.

----------


## miclo

doux repos, tu es parti entouré d'amour, ta vie de famille n'a pas durée longtemps, mais tu n'es pas parti dans ton box tout seul  Un grand merci Nadine de l'avoir accompagné et aimé.

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos beau Tonnerre ::  Merci a ta FA

----------


## breton67

une fois de plus nous sommes beaucoup a avoir mal pour Tonnerre , pauvre loup tu n as meme pas pu dire que tu souffrais 
Nadine pour avoir été celle qui a ouvert votre coeur a Tonnerre un immense merci ,vous lui avez sans aucun doute donné les plus beaux jours de sa triste vie 

Repose enfin en paix

----------


## candy9

Tu as suivi Narco et je pense que tous les deux je vais vous pleurer un petit moment. C'est dur d'essayer de vous sortir et une fois fait, la joie nous parviens, on pleure, on saute de joie, on s'imagine enfin que le bonheur est la pour vous et d'un coup d'un seul la foudre nous traverse le coeur en nous laissant ce gout amer de n'avoir pu faire plus pour vous.
Ma douleur est la meme que si tu étais mon propre chien. Que ton repos soit doux et aide nous à veiller sur les futurs toutous à sauver.

----------


## maiwen88

Nadine tient à partager quelques photos de Tonnerre:

----------


## Wilo

de belles photos très émouvantes. De tout coeur avec Nadine qui a pu adoucir la fin de vie de ce beau loup. C'est tellement triste ces seniors abandonnés souvent parce qu'ils sont âgés et malades. Je ne comprendrais jamais comment on peut faire ça

----------


## breton67

+1 avec toi Wilo, et merci a vous Nadine pour les photos d un bonheur tellement court 
tu étais beau petit Tonnerre  ::

----------


## candy9

Merci pour ces magnifiques souvenirs. Pauvre Nadine comme je vous soutien dans votre peine. Toutes magnifique qu'elles sont ces photos ca me déchire le coeur, j'en pleure de ce triste et court bonheur.

----------


## anniec

RIP Tonnerre  ::

----------

